# Carbon monoxide poisoning



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Two of my friends nearly died at the weekend after inhaling carbon monoxide from a _brasero_ (an open charcoal heater, traditionally placed under the table which you sit round). They passed out and were only found next day when they were rushed to hospital and given intensive oxygen treatment. We still don't know if there will be any permanent brain damage.

It has no smell and you doze off before you realise what's happening. It's responsible for dozens of deaths every year. So please, please be careful this winter -

*Make sure your chimneys are swept;
Don't leave the door open on log-burners;
Get your gas fires and boilers checked regularly;
Don't use a brasero de carbón indoors;
Fit a battery-operated CO detector!*


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Example of a mesa camilla with a brasero. A surprising number of Spanish families still use these.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

...also, when you clear out your cinders from the log fire, don't leave them in a bucket by the fire - get rid of them outside. They also can give off carbon monoxide.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jimenato said:


> ...also, when you clear out your cinders from the log fire, don't leave them in a bucket by the fire - get rid of them outside. They also can give off carbon monoxide.


Ref. the above, this has been doing the rounds on facebook...

https://www.facebook.com/newtonabbotfirestation/posts/1997482303862326

As it is a matter of public safety I'm sure no-one will mind if I quote it in full for those who don't use FB.



> At 20:29 last night (08 Dec 2017) both fire engines from Newton Abbot were mobilised to Garston Road, to a Carbon Monoxide (CO) alarm sounding.
> The occupier had correctly exited the house and was waiting outside. Two crew members dressed in BA investigated with a gas detector.
> They found there was a small reading on the gas detector. We checked all around the log burner and did have constant readings.
> CO is a colourless, odourless and tastless gas produced by the incomplete burning of carbon based fuels.
> ...


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Alcalaina I truly hope your friends make a full recovery. 

As a Gas engineer I obviously know about the dangers of carbon monoxide . 

I drum it in to my customers and cant believe how stupid they can be . 

Its very simple , IT KILLS !!! , you would not believe how many keep CO detectors in draws or fixed to the wall with no batteries in . 

You can buy a quality CO detector for around £20 /£25 it can save your life and , or somebody else's

Anybody reading this please BUY ONE


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

jimenato said:


> Ref. the above, this has been doing the rounds on facebook...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/newtonabbotfirestation/posts/1997482303862326
> 
> As it is a matter of public safety I'm sure no-one will mind if I quote it in full for those who don't use FB.


Thank you for the post , I will share this on facebook


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, so we empty the grate when the ashes are cold (so therefore they are in the grate in a closed metal "box" as we have a "cassette") Then we store them in a bag in a store room (off a main room of the house) until the bag is full and then take them to the dump. Is that safe?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Apologies that this is drifting off thread

When I used a gas room heater, I fitted a carbon monoxide detector in the room. (Carbon monoxide cannot be detected by human natural responses, sight, smell etc.)

For over 40 years I have always had smoke alarms, regularly tested, in my homes.. I know from work experience that many peoples die in home fires because they never wake up.

After the Grenville Towers fire in London six months ago, I fitted an alarm in the corridor outside the front door of my apartment and another on the staircase, to complement those in my apartment. I had not thought of the danger of smoke outside my apartment which might prevent my, or my neighbours, escape.

*Never underestimate the dangers of smoke or carbon monoxide, they kill !*


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, so we empty the grate when the ashes are cold (so therefore they are in the grate in a closed metal "box" as we have a "cassette") Then we store them in a bag in a store room (off a main room of the house) until the bag is full and then take them to the dump. Is that safe?


I think so provided the ashes are completely cold. 

Maybe sprinkle a bit of water just to make sure?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I think so provided the ashes are completely cold.
> 
> Maybe sprinkle a bit of water just to make sure?


The ashes are kept in a strong paper bags, so we are sure they are cold.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Another two deaths reported today. As one comment below said, time they did a TV campaign.

Muere un matrimonio en Vélez-Málaga intoxicado por un brasero | Diario Sur


----------



## John98103 (Nov 12, 2015)

Burning charcoal indoors? 

What could possibly go wrong??


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Do not put ashes from fire in paper bags please. Put them in a metal bucket and immediately place outdoors. I have had on more than a few occasions had to put fires out down the bins in basura area at the bottom of our road. Olive wood can smoulder for a very long time.


----------

